# First time Tren Log



## soberandswole (Nov 1, 2021)

I am starting week 6 of a blast and changing gears mid way through. Just doing some experimentation. 

Up until today I was running 40mg DBol everyday, 750mg/wk Test E, and 300mg/wk EQ.

Starting today I am running Test E 500mg/wk + Tren E 200mg/wk.

I was a wet 239lbs this morning, around 15% SubQ BF%. 

Bench I can rep 275 for sets in the 8-10 range.
Squat - 385 or so in the 5-8 range
Deadlift - 500lb raw is what I have clocked, but thats all the Olympic plates I own.

I am going to diet down through the month of November to see how peeled I can get. Hoping to see some ab inserts by December. I do a 6 day per week Push/Pull/Legs routine.

I will update with workout logs, pics, and mood. Today is a rest day however.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 1, 2021)

Excellent. Looking forward to seeing your progress from changing gear. Each compound has specific performance expectations and one should try different stacks to obtain a customize fit or your goals. Will follow you on your journey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 1, 2021)

I’ll follow along for this. Doing something similar, been on test deca, dropping deca and adding tren


----------



## sfw509 (Nov 3, 2021)

I'll be following.

Is this your first run with tren?


----------



## soberandswole (Nov 4, 2021)

This is my first run. Did my 2nd pin today. I will do a more in depth update soon with hard data but I gotta say...Tren is fuckin rad.

I am probably someone you would not recommend to take Tren. As a baseline I am more hypersexualised and imaginative/paranoid then the average guy. I don't have a temper or anything but so far Tren feels great. 

Could be placebo effect. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw509 (Nov 4, 2021)

At least you acknowledge that. Just be aware and be careful. Get blood work done and keep us posted. 

I hope it all works out.



Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## soberandswole (Nov 5, 2021)

Okay day 5 of this portion of the cycle.

Sleep has been fine. I have noticed a slight decrease in my cardio ability.

Also, going to cut back on some of the stims I use, just don't want the added stress on the heart atm. 

Strength showed a noticeable improvement during Pull Day yesterday.

I was not getting fatigued like I normally would, it felt like I could get a really good pump and then just keep throwing weights around. 

Slightly quicker to be frustrated, but nothing serious at all. Feel great. Feel like I wanna lift all the time.

Diet has been on point, cause I know I am wanting to make the most of this run.


----------



## soberandswole (Nov 16, 2021)

At the start of week three with tren in the mix. I can report few sides. A bit of acne. Some aggression but all very manageable and even used to my benefit/directed towards productivity.

My endurance in the gym is way up. My diet has been less than ideal. Getting my macros and then a few too many carbs. Reigning that in the last few weeks.

Front Double bicep pic is before tren was added, probably 215lb. 

Other two pics are last couple days around 230lbs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## soberandswole (Nov 16, 2021)

I have also noticed more frequent comments about how jacked I am from normies. Really happy with this drug so far. I can see where it has made me a bit cold. But that's not so different than my usual operating procedure lol.

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------

